# Black Palm



## flutterbys (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm working with an evil piece of black palm. I have it about like I want it and now I'm trying to get it smooth, but sanding down the rough bits just keeps lifting more fibers up. I have some thin CA glue. Can I just coat the whole piece and then give her another sanding? Will that fix it? I heard it was going to be a booger, but it was just too pretty not to give it a go.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I always had a harder time turning taht stuff rather than sanding it...what orientation is the grain/fibers?


----------



## flutterbys (Sep 1, 2011)

sawdustfactory said:


> I always had a harder time turning taht stuff rather than sanding it...what orientation is the grain/fibers?


Once I got my tools crazy sharp, the turning went pretty well. The fibers are running lengthwise. I figured it would be hard to smooth down on the ends (diagonal cuts), but the problem is on the straight parts where the fibers are lifting up. 








Pay no mind to the nasty garage door in the background...


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I've only done bottle stoppers with the grain in the same orientation and didn't have any problems sanding. What grit are you starting at? I usually start at 220. Also, maybe turn up (or down) the speed if possible.


----------



## flutterbys (Sep 1, 2011)

I started with 220 and then went up to 400 when I realized what was happening. It's super smooth... except for those annoying pokey bits.


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Can you singe them off with a torch and then seal it?
Just a thought.
Lee


----------



## flutterbys (Sep 1, 2011)

Icutone2 said:


> Can you singe them off with a torch and then seal it?
> Just a thought.
> Lee


That sounds both scary and exciting. I may give it a try! :furious: If I wind up setting it on fire, it may make me feel better :laughing:


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

You may want to keep a damp rag with you.
Damp with water of course.
Lee


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Thin CA works great for me.


----------



## flutterbys (Sep 1, 2011)

Jeff4woodturning said:


> Thin CA works great for me.


Thank you. I decided to give it a coat of CA last night. I'll work with it again tonight. Maybe that did the trick.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Black Palm can be a challenge both cutting the endgrain and especially the side grain. The best bet is to be extremely light with a very sharp tool when going parallel to the grain. Then cut across the grain as much as possible. Always cut from the high point to the low point whenever you can. Thin CA will help a lot in these flat areas.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Very sharp tools, sanding up to 600 grit, and CA will do the trick.:thumbsup:


----------



## flutterbys (Sep 1, 2011)

john lucas said:


> Black Palm can be a challenge both cutting the endgrain and especially the side grain. The best bet is to be extremely light with a very sharp tool when going parallel to the grain. Then cut across the grain as much as possible. Always cut from the high point to the low point whenever you can. Thin CA will help a lot in these flat areas.


It's in time-out right now, but I'm sure I'll get back to it this weekend. Thank you!


----------

